# [SOLVED] Video card causing laptop to freeze



## Tenryu (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi, i own a Gateway FX gaming laptop with a Geforce 9800M GTS graphics card and recently its been freezing on me. Once it freezes all i can do is power down by holding the power button. I try bringing it back up but then it freezes again almost instantly before i can log on Windows or luckily about 1-2 minutes after i log on Windows.

Booting up in Safe mode is fine. I rolled back my drivers and ensured i redownloaded and reinstalled the latest driver update(195.62), still hasnt fixed the problem. Ive tried disabling and reenabling it(idk if that even does anything) but it would stay up for a couple mins until i start one of my games or begin looking at images on the web, then its all messed up again.

Also tried a System restore and still no dice. I dont really know what else to try, other then to send it back and have some1 look at it, but i cant even do that considering im currently deployed in Iraq right now and still got a few months left before i get back.

If anyone has/know any solutions, plz let me know. Thanks smile.gif

Edit: I checked my Event Viewer(if that even helps) and these are the errors that seem to come out the most when my laptop freezes:

The Intel® PRO/1000 NDIS 6 Adapter Driver service failed to start due to the following error:
The service cannot be started, either because it is disabled or because it has no enabled devices associated with it.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service ShellHWDetection with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{DD522ACC-F821-461A-A407-50B198B896DC}
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The NVIDIA Display Driver Service service depends on the nvlddmkm service which failed to start because of the following error:
The service cannot be started, either because it is disabled or because it has no enabled devices associated with it.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
or sometimes i see this (when i believe i cant even log on windows without it freezing):
The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load:
spldr
TfFsMon
TfSysMon
Wanarpv6

I have:

Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit w/ SP2
Nvidia Geforce 9800m GTS 1GB w/ driver version 195.62


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Video card causing laptop to freeze*

you don't have a video card just a graphics chip from what i could find

if you can roll back the drivers you have not installed them correctly

there should be nothing to roll back to

first install them correctly and see where your at

in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose low resolution mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer

i also found this

http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=261929


----------



## Tenryu (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Video card causing laptop to freeze*

Thanks, ill give this a try as soon as possible.


----------



## Tenryu (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Video card causing laptop to freeze*



dai said:


> you don't have a video card just a graphics chip from what i could find
> 
> if you can roll back the drivers you have not installed them correctly
> 
> ...


Tried the whole uninstall video card ordeal. Still didnt work. Ill try this registry thing on the link your providing, see what thats all about.

Edit: Nm cant even do this cuz i dont have the registry file you have to edit for this little trick or w/e it is. 

Guess ill just keep trying **** , thx anyways


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Video card causing laptop to freeze*

does your laptop offer a non destructive repair option

try re-storing to a windows restore point when all was ok

you should be able to access it from tapping f8 when you are booting in the boot menu options


----------



## Tenryu (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Video card causing laptop to freeze*



dai said:


> does your laptop offer a non destructive repair option
> 
> try re-storing to a windows restore point when all was ok
> 
> you should be able to access it from tapping f8 when you are booting in the boot menu options


Ive tried System Restore bout 3 times, still hasnt worked. Screen freezes once i type in login password, says Welcome while loading then just gets stuck there. Can't even get to my desktop.

I did however find a temporary solution but it shouldnt be necessary; When I start my laptop i go to the advance boot menu or w/e via the F8 key. Then i click "Start last known good configuration". Its worked bout 90% of the time so far, if it freezes up i can atleast actually get to the desktop and the rest of the time its been workin fine. However if i restart the laptop again and let it reboot normally, it freezes up instantly again.

I havent tried any games yet to completely test it out but ive been able to watch some movies pretty well doing this. But yeah, to me this seems kinda temporary and there should be no need to do this everytime i boot my laptop.

So im still currently trying to mess with it. Even bought(prolly wasted) money on some program called Perfect Optimizer, in hopes that fixing my registry files would solve the issue. Still no dice.

(And yes I did check to see if my drivers were still enabled after booting up in "Last known good configuration", and they were, thats how i know this little feature has worked.. so far)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Video card causing laptop to freeze*

d/load and run the h/drive makers diagnostic utility on the h/drive

http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287

use the hatachi one

if it comes up clear run

chkdsk /f


----------



## Tenryu (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Video card causing laptop to freeze*

Hmm i have a seagate harddrive not a Hitachi, so ill try dling the SeaTools for windows and do some scans, see what happens. Or should have i downloaded SeaTools Enterprise Edition?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Video card causing laptop to freeze*

either

http://seagate.custkb.com/seagate/crm/selfservice/search.jsp?DocId=193591


----------



## Tenryu (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Video card causing laptop to freeze*

Hmm, i did the drive self tests and they all seemed to pass. When i brought laptop up with the "Last known good configuration" option, i created a restore point and tried a system restore to that point, but for some reason that still doesnt work.

I have no idea whats so different bout my "Last known good configuration" that makes my laptop work from just my normal bootup :4-dontkno


----------



## Tenryu (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Video card causing laptop to freeze*

Hmm, I think i solved some of the problems. My laptop is now booting up normally but it still crashes if i play a game, watch a live stream or a movie. Cant say for sure how long it stays up when i do these things since it seems to always vary, but nonetheless it still crashes after atleast 10 or more minutes. 

Ive also checked my Event Viewer and the only error thats now coming up is:
The Intel(R) PRO/1000 NDIS 6 Adapter Driver service failed to start due to the following error: 
The service cannot be started, either because it is disabled or because it has no enabled devices associated with it.

All of the prior errors ive had doesnt seem to show when my system freezes. Any ideas?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Video card causing laptop to freeze*

ndis is you network adaptor or chip

did you run chkdsk /f after testing the drive

run driver verifier


----------



## Tenryu (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Video card causing laptop to freeze*

I just ran the chkdsk, not too sure what it did but it did something. What do u mean driver verifier?

I have to log now, ill be on in like 10 hours again. Ill try watching some videos on my normal boot and see if anythings working fine. 

Btw i appreciate ur help, ive posted on like 4 forums and ur only one thats replied so far ::smile:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Video card causing laptop to freeze*

this will explain better than i can

http://download.microsoft.com/download/9/c/5/9c5b2167-8017-4bae-9fde-d599bac8184a/VistaVerifier.doc


----------



## Tenryu (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Video card causing laptop to freeze*

Ok, i think my laptop is fixed now? Ive restarted it 3times and let it boot normally, didnt lock up any of the 3 times and i spent 3-4 hours playing the game Torchlight, which i havent been able to do since it started crashing 3-4 days ago, and also watched 2 movies and it hasnt crashed since.

I also did the Driver Verifier but wasnt too sure what i was really lookin for when i did it. All i did was go:

Create Standard Settings>Automatically select all driver on computer > Finish

Then laptop restarted and thats it. 


Anyways, im hoping this issue doesnt come back and even if it does, Thanks for me helping me :grin:

Positive side of this, i beleive i learned alot trying troubleshoot this issue :grin:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Video card causing laptop to freeze*

i will mark it solved and close it

if the problem returns pm me the link to reopen it


----------

